# ceramic coating on a phone



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Mad thought. 
Does anyone see any problems in using a ceramic sealant (or similar to coat a phone)


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never used a ceramic coating, I can imagine that being a bit of a waste considering how expensive the products usually are.

I use AF Tough Coat on both my iPhone and iPad which works really well!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I've never used a ceramic coating, I can imagine that being a bit of a waste considering how expensive the products usually are.
> 
> I use AF Tough Coat on both my iPhone and iPad which works really well!


i've got some g-techniq C1 left over. Thought i could maybe use that. 
Only thing that puts me off is it being difficult to remove without compounding


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Just don't use it on a touchscreen, unless you want to stop it working!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Craig @ CarPro used CQuartz on his phone iirc?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

This thread rang alarm bells with me, i would want to read the full text of the coating and mabye chat with the manufacturer before trying it out


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

organisys said:


> Just don't use it on a touchscreen, unless you want to stop it working!


why would it stop working?
They work with a screnn protector on, which is hundreds of times thicker than a coating


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Rowe said:


> why would it stop working?
> They work with a screen protector on, which is hundreds of times thicker than a coating


What would you gain from putting it on the screen?

I would not use it for a few reasons, mostly because ceramic coatings set up solid and impossible to remove without machining, could the touch sensor interpret a poorly buffed section as a finger that you have no way of removing and screws everything up?

And phone screens have a number of coatings that it might react with.

How will it affect a ophthalmic coating? What about a Lipophobic coating or a oleophobic coating?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I have Dr. Beasley's glass serum on mine. 
http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/dr...cratch-resistant-glass-coating-4oz-1015-p.asp

It's worth it. I dropped my phone and kicked it across the workshop floor by accident, and not a scratch on it!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Many screens will already have coatings or films on them. So I'd be afraid of the solvents in the coating melting that coating and ending up with a semi-permanent mess


----------

